#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Need the following books...

## whiteknight

Can someone pls. upload the following books:


Oil 101 by Morgan DowneyNontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production by Norman J. HyneOil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language by Martin S. Raymond & William L. Leffler

Would be very greatful. Thanks.See More: Need the following books...

----------

